# steel guitar, fender twin, steel chair, accessories



## lil ole red (Jun 25, 2007)

if you or anyone you know may be looking for any of these items, check them out in the classifieds please.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1304041


----------

